# dreamchi #2 (fleece pillow)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

mommy i wanna help








when are you going to be done? i'll just chew on my feet








i call this Duckie Creamsicle
size 20in x 20in
100% fleece on both sides








this one feels different mom








mmm soft~








mmhmm~ "dexter approved"








other patterns that we picked out. if anyone is interested in these patterns, let me know =)


----------



## michelle.merine (Mar 7, 2010)

That is too cute! I wish I knew how to sew. The heart with the bones is adorable. Is it hard to do?

Michelle


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

will you ship to the uk? x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

looks like someone better get set up on Etsy!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Pidge i want Daisy's... seriously i'm hunting for fabric with Daisy's on.. She wants Dexter to approve them for her!!!!!! The first one will fit my front room best though!!! She needs something to chew on!! How much to send 'accross the big fat chi pond??'


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww Dexter looks so tiny next to the sewing machine!! Lovely pillow! i love his "seal of approvement" face! x

Btw the freebies get better dont they!  (Dexter) lol


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

love the heart & bones pattern sooo cute!!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

LOVE it  the fabric with the little trees and owls is adorable!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

michelle.merine said:


> That is too cute! I wish I knew how to sew. The heart with the bones is adorable. Is it hard to do?
> Michelle


thank you! it's not easy like making a peanutbutter and jelly sandwich...i've been learning from my bf's mom so it helps a bunch since she's pro and can guide me. i've done so many redo's in the beginning unstitched each stitch when i messed up, i was about to pull my hair out but i kept going and persevered ^_^


*Princess* said:


> will you ship to the uk? x


yes will ship to uk 


Jerry'sMom said:


> looks like someone better get set up on Etsy!


LOL etsy! gonna do something better than that after i make a couple more pillows, own website with shopping cart :hello1:


Daisydoo said:


> Pidge i want Daisy's... seriously i'm hunting for fabric with Daisy's on.. She wants Dexter to approve them for her!!!!!! The first one will fit my front room best though!!! She needs something to chew on!! How much to send 'accross the big fat chi pond??'


aw daisydoo! we will search for it for you soon. as for shipping, will let you know by atleast monday since i have to get it weighed at the post office after getting it inspected. and yes will do a dexter approve too hehehe. any preference on size by inches?


OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Aww Dexter looks so tiny next to the sewing machine!! Lovely pillow! i love his "seal of approvement" face! x
> 
> Btw the freebies get better dont they!  (Dexter) lol


LOL!!! he just jumped on top of it and wouldn't let me do my work haha! lol cheeky ur too cute with your freebies! thanks so much! and that sewing machine is way heavier than him too lol


appleblossom said:


> love the heart & bones pattern sooo cute!!


hehe seems like thats a fav for people here! will be working on that one soon


msmadison said:


> LOVE it  the fabric with the little trees and owls is adorable!


thanks madi!!!  isn't it! will work on that as well soon yay. any preference on size by inches?


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

hhmmm...madi is pretty long - i think the first you made would be about right


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

msmadison said:


> hhmmm...madi is pretty long - i think the first you made would be about right


both the pillows were the same size. but since the 2nd one was fleece it looked more pooped up and smaller haha. so your looking for a regular cotton fabric then yes? :] would you like any trimming/laces like the 1st one as well to match with the pattern?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't mind standard size is cool. Someone no names mentioned chews her stinky bullys on my cushions. How rude. Ah i'm half way through my first attempt of daisy coat!! Just gotta make the hood an its done! Lol my sewing is poo!

gonna make a tutu and a dress too coz its funny!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i like the heart and bones lol jasper wouldn't mind pink


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i might have missed it but what's the inside made of ? can you wash it with out it getting all clumped up ?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> I don't mind standard size is cool. Someone no names mentioned chews her stinky bullys on my cushions. How rude. Ah i'm half way through my first attempt of daisy coat!! Just gotta make the hood an its done! Lol my sewing is poo!
> 
> gonna make a tutu and a dress too coz its funny!


hehehe oh daisydoo! i hope no one else chews on bullys lmao  nice! would love to see how the coat comes out  practice makes perfect!


Kioana said:


> i like the heart and bones lol jasper wouldn't mind pink


will have to get lots of this then jeez LOL


Kioana said:


> i might have missed it but what's the inside made of ? can you wash it with out it getting all clumped up ?


unfortunately the inside pillow isn't washable. hmm i never wash the inside pillows lol usually it's just the covering which is washable not the one filled with the stuffing. it's 100% polyester fiber and when wet it will get clumpy and yucky.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Does the inside pillow come with it? Or are you just buying the outside part, the pillowcase?

How much are they for the standard size?

Good luck Pidge! You have been a busy bee!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Does the inside pillow come with it? Or are you just buying the outside part, the pillowcase?
> 
> How much are they for the standard size?
> 
> Good luck Pidge! You have been a busy bee!!!


hey brody! yes the inside pillow comes with it. sorry i wasn't specific enough lol  20 x 20 in is $25 for the cotton fabric which is the first pillow i made and $30 for the fleece. thanks brody! ^_^ yes i'll be very busy with these and also at my part time job passover is a very busy week for us...oh man lol.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> unfortunately the inside pillow isn't washable. hmm i never wash the inside pillows lol usually it's just the covering which is washable not the one filled with the stuffing. it's 100% polyester fiber and when wet it will get clumpy and yucky.


Ohhh I thought it was stuffed I didn't know it was a pillow


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kioana said:


> Ohhh I thought it was stuffed I didn't know it was a pillow


o_o it's a pillow that's stuffed LOL ^_^ we thought it would be more convenient that way. so people can wash the outside fabric and just take out the inside pillow:hello1:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

ill send you a PM  x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> ill send you a PM  x


yay my 1st buyer order! hehehe! cant wait to get started on it:hello1: and a plus its going all the way over and out of this country! woooo


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

$25 is very reasonable  Is that with or without shipping?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> yay my 1st buyer order! hehehe! cant wait to get started on it:hello1: and a plus its going all the way over and out of this country! woooo


YIPPY!



pigeonsheep said:


> o_o it's a pillow that's stuffed LOL ^_^ we thought it would be more convenient that way. so people can wash the outside fabric and just take out the inside pillow:hello1:


OHH! thats good


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

msmadison said:


> $25 is very reasonable  Is that with or without shipping?


without madi! shipping in u.s will be around $7-$9 since we ship priority only with tracking #


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

We'll be your second uk order when we know how much postage is! I'll pay extra for the D man!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> We'll be your second uk order when we know how much postage is! I'll pay extra for the D man!!


yay daisydoo!!!  i dont think it should be that much since pillows are light but i'll let u know soon  meeting up with bf after work tomorrow, gotta still hunt for some daisy fabric hehe. thanks so much!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah we are more than happy to have the first material as it will match our front room!!! I've nearlly finished her coat but can't find my camera charger and the batteries dead grrrr


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Ah we are more than happy to have the first material as it will match our front room!!! I've nearlly finished her coat but can't find my camera charger and the batteries dead grrrr


ohhhh! that pattern is our very fav hence why we made that one first!  will have to get more lace for it yay! ill get started on that soon enough! and aw think about where u least would expect and poof itll appear oh camera charger lol! i always keep mine plugged in so i dont lose it haha.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

still can't find it.. we're subbing your dreamchi pillow at the moment with a cushion.. madam is sprawled out on the floor fast asleep (saves being on my lap)


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> still can't find it.. we're subbing your dreamchi pillow at the moment with a cushion.. madam is sprawled out on the floor fast asleep (saves being on my lap)


Hey daisydoo sorry couldnt get shippimg price. Gotta callup ups and see how their membership works. However i will make the pillow as requested yay


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

wooop wooop!! Shipping shouldn't be that much.. its not over expensive for us to send to america and everything here is a rip off!! Are you sending dexter with it for a holiday?? mwahahahahaha he'll like it here


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> wooop wooop!! Shipping shouldn't be that much.. its not over expensive for us to send to america and everything here is a rip off!! Are you sending dexter with it for a holiday?? mwahahahahaha he'll like it here


Noe that would be pricey haha!  im sure he would love it there. How much does it cost u to send out here so i can get an idea? :albino:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Have a look on royalmails website thats our postage system i always do like international recorded so you can track it and i think its insured so if you didn't get it you wouldn't be pissed coz you'd get your money back.

This is my plan if i get an overseas Secret Exchange!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Have a look on royalmails website thats our postage system i always do like international recorded so you can track it and i think its insured so if you didn't get it you wouldn't be pissed coz you'd get your money back.
> 
> This is my plan if i get an overseas Secret Exchange!!!


im sorry daisydoo!!! i havent had time to start on it yet. i will shortly! had so much going on  thanks for the info! i will be charging $10 for shipping, if that's okay with u u.k people?  and then its $25 for the pillow so $35 all together :daisy: let me know if ur still interested, thank you! :coolwink:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats fine babe.. we don't mind waiting.. i'll pm you all my details now xxx


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Do you have anymore pink patterns? 
My mom is always complaining because my girls pretty much have smashed 2 pillow cushion thingies on our big couch :-/

I love pink for them, nothing too dark to where you see all of their hair and nothing too light to where any possible stains are easily visible?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LittleHead said:


> Do you have anymore pink patterns?
> My mom is always complaining because my girls pretty much have smashed 2 pillow cushion thingies on our big couch :-/
> 
> I love pink for them, nothing too dark to where you see all of their hair and nothing too light to where any possible stains are easily visible?


holy moly what kinda pink is that? LOL~can u give me a sample? i can go look for it when i go to my place again :] smashed? o.o


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I just re-read what I posted and WTH was I thinking?? Sorry Sheep, I'm sure a fabric like that is nonexistant. 

Honestly, the main color I'd prefer is pink; that's all I really care about. So, if you can find something you think I would like for my girls, it'd be great and then I can officially place an order for 2!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LittleHead said:


> I just re-read what I posted and WTH was I thinking?? Sorry Sheep, I'm sure a fabric like that is nonexistant.
> 
> Honestly, the main color I'd prefer is pink; that's all I really care about. So, if you can find something you think I would like for my girls, it'd be great and then I can officially place an order for 2!


LOL! sure thing, will look again very soon. need to see whats wrong with my machine first. a monkey played with it..so its having technical difficulties


----------

